# Is this a good truck for the lawn business??



## Lawnshark (Apr 4, 2001)

I am interested in a Dodge 4x4 2500 ext cab. The truck sits up really high (which I like), but soes anyone have any experience with these? I am trying to decide between this turbo cummins diesel and a Chevy 6.5 turbo diesel. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

AS far as engines go the cummins engine will last 4 ever. Its bee referred to as a million mile motor. If it has an auto tranny just keep the fluid changed and tranny adjusted. There are a bunch of smaller items that people complain about on that truck, steering wander and front brakes seem to be the most problematic.
The 6.5 TD is a good engine,and has developed somewhat of a black eye in the industry no fault of its own, the injector pump supplier had problems with the units for years till they fianlly got it somewhat right. To off set that, gm now has a 110,000 7 yr warranty on the pumps. The 4L80E tranny is alot more stout than the dodge counterpart. 
I hope this helps, if you are talking new trucks, look at the new gm diesel with allison tranny. That is a very good drivetrain combo.
Dino


----------



## AltaLawnCare (Dec 6, 2000)

*PlowKing is right on the Money!*

I own a 2000 2500 w/ the Cummins turbo diesel. I love my truck except for the cost and the noise.
If you go with GM, defininately get the new Duramax with the allison. I drove a '01 GMC, it didn't "feel" any stronger than my Dodge. My dodge has a "snap" when it changes gears that the GMC didn't. On the other hand the GMC is alot quiter than the Cummins. Since the GM is a V8, I doubt it will get the milage I get. I've measured mine, and it gets between 17.5 to 18.5 miles per gallon with an auto and 410 gears.


----------



## racerdave (Mar 16, 2001)

Buy the Dodge.The truck will last forever. U may check and see what tranny it has, the '01 has the same Allison that the chevy has (4x4 3/4 ton and all 1 tons). Except it works better behind the Cummins. with 200 miles on mine, I took a 600 mile trip running around 85 MPH. and I was getting 19.2 MPG. A friend of mine has the new chevy and is only getting 19 MPG @ 65 MPH. And only 9 MPG pulling his trailer. I'll post what I'm getting once the motor is broken in. That should be around 100,000 miles.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Sorry racer, but dodge is not using the 1000 series allison in any year truck of theirs. For 2001 and 2002 the allison is industry exclusive to Gm products.
Looki it up, and you will fing I speak the truth.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't know much about Dodge or GM,

However I do know GM is the only truck maker useing the alison auto in a truck under 19,500 GVW.

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GeoffDiamond _
> *However I do know GM is the only truck maker useing the alison auto in a truck under 19,500 GVW.*


That transmission is specific to the GM application. Dodge listed the Allison 1000 in its option books as far back as 99 model but for some reason it never made it to production (quality???)

IMO comparing the 1000 to the tranny used in the larger trucks is like comparing a Daewoo Leganza (sp?) pos car with a large daewoo earthmover. Same name, right? lol


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Bill your right. In some ways the Allison 1000 is living off the rep of it's big brothers.

I looked at a Durmax, I had a salesmen try to tell me it had the same trans as my F 650. I told him he was full of it, If it had the same trans, there would be no Bench seat avaible for the truck.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

In one respect the 1000 is a new tranny, and somewhat unproven as of yet. But it wasnt just desinged for pick ups. It also is being used in the heavy end of light duty chassis.It will be a standard option in the Sterling Aceterra 5500 series truck.
So allison feels very confident that they are strong enough for weights up to 26K.
Dino


----------



## racerdave (Mar 16, 2001)

Dino, You might be right about the Alice/Dodge match up. Can you tell why they are telling me that the ton & 3/4 4x4 automatics are an alice.
My friend with the duramax teels me he is having a problem with his shifting in and out of gear @ 65 mph. the dealer also claims there is a problem and they are waiting for a new chip (reprogram). anybody else hear about this?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have heard of some minor problems with the tranny. Some are wiring harness issues, seems the connectors are pressed together enough. A case of a connector that is to good, and line people not doing their job completely.
Why are dodge dealers telling you that there is an allison behind the cummins? It should be pretty obvious. they are 1 liars 2 they know that people are lloking for the allison, and GM is the only one that really has it, so theyt lie to sell the truck. Just ask the salesman for proof of the tranny, such as warranty info with dodge letter head. Not only that just look in a brochure, trust me they would be advertising the hell out of it if they did have it as an option.
Dino


----------



## summitgroundskeeping (Feb 20, 2001)

*I dunno*

I would got by who deals the best on price. Both are excellent trucks, either way you can't loose.


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

*I'll tell you all again!*

http://www.ford-diesel.com is the place to go. I am not saying any of you are lying or that these rumors aren't true. But this site is the best for diesels and has plenty of places to talk about Dodges and GM stuff. Give it a shot.


----------

